# Seite bleibt weiss



## tittli (19. September 2008)

Hallo
Ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Frage richtig hier, sonst bitte verschieben;-)

Also: Ich habe vor kurzem von Firefox 2.0 auf Firefox 3.0 gewechselt und dabei gleichzeitig noch Adblock Plus installiert. Seitdem habe ich Probleme, gewisse Seiten direkt aufzurufen.

Als Beispiel nehme ich tutorials.de (damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme):

Wenn ich http://www.tutorials.de eintippe, bleibt die Seite weiss. In der Titelzeile des Browsers, wo eigentlich der Name der Seite stehen müsste (also hier tutorials.de etc.) steht dann (Gif-Grafik, 1x1 Pixel). Steuere ich aber ein Unterforum (also zum Beispiel http://www.tutorials.de/forum/news) direkt an, dann erscheint die Seite so wie sie sollte. Klicke ich dann dort auf home, kommt wieder die leere Seite.

Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte? Ich hab schon verschiedenstes ausprobiert, Adblock deaktiviert, Firewall deaktiviert, KIS deaktiviert etc...genutzt hat nichts...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
gruss


----------



## airliner (28. September 2008)

schonmal versucht den FF neu zu installieren?


----------



## tittli (29. September 2008)

Hallo
Nein, FF neu installiert hab ich noch nicht...eigentlich weil es mit dem IE und dem Opera auch nicht geht, da wirds kaum daran liegen. Werde es aber gleich versuchen!

gruss


----------



## airliner (29. September 2008)

Sonst musst mal in den Internetverbindungseinstellungen nachschauen. Unter Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Internetoptionen, ob da Einträge drin sind, die behindern können.
Und bitte auch mal in den Routereinstellungen.


----------

